# Console Emulators for Mac...



## tigervette (Jan 28, 2003)

PC has several console emulators (N64, Super Nintendo, Nintendo, Sega, PS, etc) but there don't seem to be any for the mac... any way to find some emulators or to somehow use the PC emulators for the mac?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 28, 2003)

There are emulators for mac as well. I have MacMAME, i dont remember where i got that but it should be easily found with google.


----------



## tigervette (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks!! Can you use the roms from the PC version onto the MacMAME?  It says that it is a multi-arcade-emulator... never see a reference to Nintendo or PS consoles... can it run those as well?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 28, 2003)

Umh ... i haven't tried. MacMAME should run *all* that runs any *MAME. So also pc mames. There should be sites that give those games, as .zip or something ... download some of those and try if it opens them.


----------



## binaryDigit (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tigervette _
> *Thanks!! Can you use the roms from the PC version onto the MacMAME?  It says that it is a multi-arcade-emulator... never see a reference to Nintendo or PS consoles... can it run those as well? *



The ROMs are ROM images of the original arcade games, there is no "pc version" of the roms.  That being said, officially, you can only use the roms if you happen to own the arcade game the roms came from, as most of them are still copyrighted works.

The reason you never see a reference to Nintendo or PSX is that MAME is for the most part an Arcade system emulator, not a console emulator.  I haven't looked at it in a while so I don't know if they have the old console games emulated (e.g. NES,SMS).

Also, don't forget about the "Virtual Game Station" Playstation emulator.


----------



## Decado (Jan 28, 2003)

Doh!
http://www.emulation.net/


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 28, 2003)

decado you beat me to the punch 
I have been an emulation.net frequent visitor since it came online  (when it was konkom.org/emulation or something like that )


----------



## symphonix (Jan 28, 2003)

http://www.emulation.net/ has emulators for all the console systems that can be emulated: NES, SNES, GameBoy, Advance, NeoGeo, MAME, PlayStation and many more.
The images are the same as those used for PC emulators and the same rules apply: use them if you own 'em.


----------

